# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  kenwood AT - 70 Audio Timer

## pas2007

Πωλείται το kenwood at-70 audio timer σε λειτουργική κατάσταση.
Έχει παραμείνει αχρησιμοποίητο για πολλά χρόνια. Το έδωσα πριν 2 εβδομάδες για έλεγχο σε γνωστό μου που επισκευάζει συσκευές ήχου και δεν βρήκε κανένα πρόβλημα.
Το μόνο που έχει είναι ένα ελαφρύ ξεθώριασμα στο πάνω μέρος του από το πέρασμα του χρόνου.

30€
20180304_140859.jpg

----------

